# gold coast of long island part ii



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

this is sands point.. it was the home of gugenheim and howard gould

SANDS POINT, these are marilyns first









1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

these are mine









1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great shots as always! The ones with the moss(?) on the rocks were my favorite ones. The green against the rock just really stands out.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

thats done with graduated density filters.... it darkened the sky enough that we were able to crank up exposure on the rocks highlighting the greens and the detail.


in one we even got the exposure on the water high enough to give it a misty look without destroying the sky with over exposure


----------

